# Developing B&W prints using a color head



## photoblair (Nov 4, 2013)

So I've developed my first set of B&W prints on my Saunders LPL 67D with a color head and my prints seem to lack contrast, they look "soft".  I have all the color dials set to "0".  Should I be using any of the color filters to add contrast?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 4, 2013)

You can, IF you're using multi-contrast paper.  Any chance this is just the result of muddy negatives?


----------



## gsgary (Nov 4, 2013)

You only use the yellow and magenta filters i like grade 5 which is yellow 0 magenta 170 check out Ilford website loads of info on there

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 5, 2013)

Diffused light used in colour heads has a different appearance to condenser heads that a lot of B+W enlarger heads use (though you can have diffused heads in a B+W enlarger).

ILFORD PHOTO - Diffuser vs Condenser Enlargers

Look at the data sheet for the RC paper you are using ... most have info on the filter settings for changing contrast.

example: http://www.ilfordphoto.com/Webfiles/2010628932591755.pdf


----------



## terri (Nov 6, 2013)

You will use the yellow and magenta for B&W, not the blue (cyan).    What your settings will be will change from paper to paper.   Each box of paper will have a data/info sheet inside that should give you an idea of what settings you will need according to what grade you are after.   (I am partial to Ilford because theirs is quite detailed.)    

If you are lacking that data, you can cut up strips of a sheet and play with the settings until you get contrast and tonal values you're happy with.   Keep a notepad, and also in your notes include what developer you used, and the time involved, as that certainly has an impact.    That's the longer way to do it, but it will get you there.   

There will be differences according to fiber paper vs. resin coated, too, and as Tired Iron mentions, it must be variable or multi-contrast.    Have fun!


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 6, 2013)

Just to give you a starting point, I usually have my magenta around 100 and my yellow around 30.  They are two different exposures though, at least that's how I do it.


----------

